# How a video game called Persona 4 changed my life



## SuperSmashBros (Oct 20, 2014)

Back during the Summer of 2009 or was it 2010? I don't remember. My brothers recently purchased Persona 4 the game for the PS2. I was a huge worrier that summer. Barely had any fun and worried about almost everything. I watched one of my brothers play this game one day. I was instantly interested in playing. I started up the game and played it for the first time. As I got deeper into the game I saw how these main characters interacted, had friendships, and lived life without fear, and worked through challenges together. Though the game has some dark themes it still has some amazing messages. I learned how to be more social and get past my fears because this game. I play it almost every time I get nervous now. I've beaten the game 3 times now. And they released a remake in 2012 for PS Vita. Just hearing the music brings a smile to my face. I recommend this game to anyone suffering anxiety.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

You also should try The world ends with you its for the ds but got a port for ios android.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

The Last of Us for PS3 changed my life a bit


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I just started playing Persona 3 but I definitely want to play 4 eventually. Happy to hear it helped you so much.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Now if I could afford a Vita for one game.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

minimized said:


> Now if I could afford a Vita for one game.


You can download the original PS2 version of the game from the Playstation Network on yor PS3 and play it from there. (If you have PS3)


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn and I've had Persona 3 FES sitting on my shelf since 2008. That was around the time that I lost my gaming libido


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I liked Persona 4. I don't think it really changed my life at all, though.


----------



## shyelf (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm about 1/3 through Persona 3 on my PSP, and I don't think it has really had any effect on my anxiety, but I do agree that the Persona series is very good. Persona 4 is great too, I haven't played it but I've watched my boyfriend play it on his Vita. I'm eager to get Persona 5.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Hell yeah. This is so nice to hear. I love it when people can take away so much from a game, or anything really. Earthbound/Mother 3 had a similar effect on me. P4 was really inspiring too. I cared so much about all of the main characters. Kanji in particular really stuck with me. I liked the way his character developed and I related to him most of all.


----------



## SuperSmashBros (Oct 20, 2014)

The other thing I love about Persona 4 is the fact that you are the main character. It makes you feel like you are really a hero and will do anything for these great friends.


----------



## SuperSmashBros (Oct 20, 2014)

Haha... tons of typos in my last post...

Oh and yes I have played a little bit of The World Ends With You.

I also have a plush version of Teddie, everytime I look at it, it reminds me of Persona 4 and calms my anxiety down.

I'm also very excited to play Persona Q when it releases in November for the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Elusive81 (Oct 24, 2014)

It's strange how video games connect with some people, perhaps that's why im a big gamer, i prefer to live in that world than this one


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

SuperSmashBros said:


> The other thing I love about Persona 4 is the fact that you are the main character. It makes you feel like you are really a hero and will do anything for these great friends.


Lol, thats just too much.


----------



## SoupDealer (Nov 7, 2014)

I made an account just to tell you Persona 4 affected me the same way. It made me realize I knew the friends in game better than my real ones, and I never communicated with them outside of school. Made me get my **** together and go out and talk to people.

Im still a nervous wreck, but Im making myself socialize and I'm getting better.

Still my #1 game of all time.


----------



## SuperSmashBros (Oct 20, 2014)

SoupDealer said:


> I made an account just to tell you Persona 4 affected me the same way. It made me realize I knew the friends in game better than my real ones, and I never communicated with them outside of school. Made me get my **** together and go out and talk to people.
> 
> Im still a nervous wreck, but Im making myself socialize and I'm getting better.
> 
> Still my #1 game of all time.


I definitely feel the same.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Persona is amazing in general. Didnt play 4 yet x.x If its as good as you say ill check it out.


----------



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I love Persona 3 and 4, and now that I'm tackling my shyness, I look back and realize that I like how the protagonists aren't happy-go-lucky people, and the entire main cast isn't like that either. My anxiety's started making me a little weary of games with such protagonists who have such a easy time making friends. 

I think to myself "It's just not that easy. Not everyone can be cheerful and outgoing, or has a life-threatening crisis or a big dream to help them over the edge." The resulting envy and exasperation has taken a bit of my enjoyment from videogames. I have to tell myself that they're just videogames, not real life lectures on socializing!


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

Best game ♥ I recently beat the version for PS Vita. It's really relaxing and I love all the characters!


----------



## Kingdom Hearts123 (Sep 21, 2014)

persona 4 is a amazing game  couldn't stop playing it once i got it


----------



## vanessauk (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, looks like I might have to shell out for a PS after reading this. My OH will be pleased no doubt.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

lol games changed my life - not really for the better though. Commodore 64, you're my real parents <3


----------



## SocialSavage (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow so I want to buy and play this game now and I will soon thanks


----------

